

Engineering is the easy part except when it's not - DerekH
http://projectidealism.com/posts/2014/9/4/engineering-is-the-easy-part-except-when-its-not

======
DerekH
I hope I was able to communicate clearly. This wasn't meant to be a rant on
why engineering is so hard.

Instead, it's meant to show why the technology part may not be that important
in the beginning; however, as your product grows, it becomes a vital part -
just like customer support, product ownership, project management, etc. etc.

I didn't want to point to specific examples because I didn't want to throw
people under the bus. If you feel like this post comes across the wrong way,
I'd love to hear about it. Thanks!

